# the HOME DEPOT special $32.99 will get the job done... mosquito lake 2010



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

That was from 2010? The price today would be closer to $75 although i saw one homemade that reminded me of the one my uncle had about 50 years ago. Seemingly made of scrap odds and ends.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh my god that's fantastic


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Shad Rap said:


> Can someone really be that stupid??..maybe there was a type of shanty inside of it??..using that as wind deflection??..


??? Why post if your only ever negative? I would rather be sitting there than out in the wind on a bucket.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

You make do with what you got! Here's his open water creation:


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Shad Rap said:


> Can someone really be that stupid??..maybe there was a type of shanty inside of it??..using that as wind deflection??..


as long as it keeps ya warm and the wind off of you. thats all that matters


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

fish master said:


> View attachment 482460


Yeah, why not.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> ??? Why post if your only ever negative? I would rather be sitting there than out in the wind on a bucket.


Why say I'm being negative??..I was asking questions, I wasn't saying anything about anyone here...quit assuming I am...
I was saying maybe someone is using it for wind deflection for their shanty...which is a smart idea!..jesus...I can't help how you interpret it.
Obviously it's up against a shanty or else it wouldn't be standing there...if you look close enough you can even see it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Shad Rap said:


> Why say I'm being negative??..I was asking questions, I wasn't saying anything about anyone here...quit assuming I am...
> I was saying maybe someone is using it for wind deflection for their shanty...which is a smart idea!..jesus...I can't help how you interpret it.
> Obviously its protecting a shanty or else it wouldn't be standing there.


Your very first sentence said “can someone really be that stupid”. Do you not even realize the things you type? Those were your exact words.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Shad Rap said:


> Can someone really be that stupid??..maybe there was a type of shanty inside of it??..using that as wind deflection??..




Kip


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Your very first sentence said “can someone really be that stupid”. Do you not even realize the things you type? Those were your exact words.


Right....and?..is that your setup?..someone posted it as a joke...again, wasn't calling anyone HERE stupid, nor would I do that...sorry if you took offense...wasn't my intention...
And quit monitoring my posts...lol...cheers!🍺


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

nixmkt said:


> You make do with what you got! Here's his open water creation:
> 
> View attachment 482473


I'd fish with this but I need oar holders


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> Can someone really be that stupid??..maybe there was a type of shanty inside of it??..using that as wind deflection??..


Man your quite the critic. Maybe someone doesn't have the money to drop a couple hundred on a shanty. So they rig up a few sheets of foam to block them from the elements. I bet your a blast at parties.... If you've ever been invited to one.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Man your quite the critic. Maybe someone doesn't have the money to drop a couple hundred on a shanty. So they rig up a few sheets of foam to block them from the elements. I bet your a blast at parties.... If you've ever been invited to one.


I think we're interpreting what that picture is differently...and I don't party.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I bet dude with the boat is riot to hang out with!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

loomis82 said:


> I bet dude with the boat is riot to hang out with!


Was thinking the same thing! And you know he built that to enter a tournament.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> I bet dude with the boat is riot to hang out with!


Looks like a trip no doubt!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Would rather hang out with them people any day over some uppity person that has to try to having a perfect clean out. Like this dude lol. Aint going with him!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

im a whatever works guy, but there was one time some years ago at plx that was really out there. a group of young guys showed up and had empty cardboard boxes that refrigerators come in and they cut holes in them for windows and was ice fishing in them. my son and i got a pretty good laugh out of it until we came back the next day and they were laying all over the ice torn up and the snow machines ran them over and drug the half way across the lake


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

I just bought a new washing machine if anyone wants the box, I'll even throw in a rubber mat and a couple hardwares! I'll give you some duct tape and clear plastic, make a window ot 2! Lol


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

landin hawgs said:


> I just bought a new washing machine if anyone wants the box, I'll even throw in a rubber mat and a couple hardwares! I'll give you some duct tape and clear plastic, make a window ot 2! Lol


Can you ship it?
LOL


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> You make do with what you got! Here's his open water creation:
> 
> View attachment 482473


Wonderful for small ponds, LOL, but mine would have to have a Browns or OSU chair!!
Creative to say the least.

Mike


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

loomis82 said:


> I bet dude with the boat is riot to hang out with!


Well....he may have been....back in 1992.
Word on the Street is that he inspired Blake Shelton's mullet.....that lasted about a decade too long.


----------

